# GITEX- good place to pick up an ipad??



## Shark00 (May 17, 2011)

Hi, I am told we can get reasonably priced gadgets during GITEX at world trade centre? 

Any advice for an iPad? Thanks.


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

Shark00 said:


> Any advice for an iPad? Thanks.


Yeah, don't get one. Go for the Asus eee tablet with the dock. If it wasn't for my wife I would have sold my ipad2 already.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Shark00 said:


> Any advice for an iPad? Thanks.


I ordered mine the day it was launched, and been loving it ever since.

On the daily usage, I use it more than my laptop for everything (company email, general Internet, customer presentation, organizer, reading books/magazine, games, etc). I have a zillion uses for it, and find more every day.

We have 3 in the house for daily use as everyone wants their own unit, and travel with them is a blessing (instant on/off, WiFi connectivity and mine has 3G or connect via HotSpot thru my iPhone).

If taken away, I would miss it much more than any single piece of electronic that I own.

Sorry, can't comment about picking one up at GITEX since I haven't been to one yet.


----------



## Shark00 (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the reassurance ccr..

I am told GITEX is THE place to pick up sweet deals..anyone know/can advise?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I love my iPad and use it far more than I ever used my laptop at home (and it's great for my work email at home too, far easier than my work issued BB). I don't know about Gitex, but when I did my research on pricing here, there were no bargains to be had for iPads. In fact, because I travel to KL for work, I ended up buying an IPad 2 there (the 32 GB 'normal' one) and saved around Dhs. 500. I think the most expensive things for iPads are the accessories. I would suggest getting the keyboard. There are two types, one you just lock into and the other one is part of the case. Regardless, get a case that enables you to 'stand' the screen up.


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

There is a deal going on Groupon today for IPads... I dont particularly follow then so can't comment as to whether or not it is a good deal?

64 GB Ipad 2 with free screen protection and Wi-Fi for AED 2583 instead of AED 2999


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I'd say that's pretty good if it's an iPad 2.


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Hope this isnt naughty...*

Dai-Ichi Trading LLC: Save 11% in National Deal



BedouGirl said:


> I'd say that's pretty good if it's an iPad 2.


----------



## Shark00 (May 17, 2011)

Thanks Wazaa...I have made the deal
Was too good to resist!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

It really is a good deal - just don't spend everything you have saved on accessories  and most importantly, enjoy! Like I said, I love mine....


----------



## Jane-dxb (Oct 8, 2011)

Be careful with group buying websites, I and friends had really bad experiences when it comes to the warranty. Once the sale is made they don't care about you, they sometime also sell the iPad without facetime (its locked), so just check before rushing.

Otherwise Gitex from my experience doesnt' have great prices usually, you should check online stores in Dubai or virgin in Dubai Mall for best prices (from virgin it doesnt have facetime either though)

The price is one thing but the service and especially the warranty are very important I feel.


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Explain?*

Hi Jane
Having facillitated this, I have had my interest piqued and am considering an I-Pad for myself...
Can you explain what 'facetime' and 'locked' mean please? I'm not a technophobe by any means but I'm not familiar with those terms.

Regards
Wazza



Jane-dxb said:


> Be careful with group buying websites, I and friends had really bad experiences when it comes to the warranty. Once the sale is made they don't care about you, they sometime also sell the iPad without facetime (its locked), so just check before rushing.
> 
> Otherwise Gitex from my experience doesnt' have great prices usually, you should check online stores in Dubai or virgin in Dubai Mall for best prices (from virgin it doesnt have facetime either though)
> 
> The price is one thing but the service and especially the warranty are very important I feel.


----------



## Jane-dxb (Oct 8, 2011)

FaceTime is the app that lets you do video calls for free between iPad 2 or between an iPad 2 and an iPhone 4, it also works with Macs and the latest iPod touch, I use it to stay in touch with family back home, it is brillant and works much better than skype.

Usually if you buy the iPad in a store like virgin, Facetime will be locked as du/etisalat don''t want you to make free calls 

But online, most of the online stores import their own stock and therefore, you have the "real" iPad 2, sold in any apple store, with facetime working perfectly.

Just check "buy the iPad 2 in dubai" on google, you should fine a few online stores.

Hope that helps.

Jane



wazza2222 said:


> Hi Jane
> Having facillitated this, I have had my interest piqued and am considering an I-Pad for myself...
> Can you explain what 'facetime' and 'locked' mean please? I'm not a technophobe by any means but I'm not familiar with those terms.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nafi (Sep 26, 2011)

Check out New Apple store for uae ( Welcome to the Apple Store - Apple Store (United Arab Emirates) ). Its much better than going for group buying sites where the retailers are not reliable. Also check out for Gitex shoppers at Dubai Airport Expo. Check out during the last couple of days when they have the best deals.
--
Nafi


----------



## Jane-dxb (Oct 8, 2011)

The problem with the "uae" apple store is that the hotline is abroad, and the iPad takes 10 days to reach according to their site once you place the order (a friend of mine tried it), so I would say that nahel or emiratesavenue.com are much faster and reliable.

Gitex not sure about prices but I went there with my husband 2 years ago and prices were not at all exciting compared to usual online retail price.

Jane



Nafi said:


> Check out New Apple store for uae ( Welcome to the Apple Store - Apple Store (United Arab Emirates) ). Its much better than going for group buying sites where the retailers are not reliable. Also check out for Gitex shoppers at Dubai Airport Expo. Check out during the last couple of days when they have the best deals.
> --
> Nafi


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Apple online is a lot dearer than the Groupon deal (but I did notice that the 64+Wifi+3G wasn't offerered...)


----------



## Nafi (Sep 26, 2011)

yea the delay is a setback for sure. Apple store ships from US I guess and they just has the duty paid to the govt. jadopado.com is also a nice online store in dubai. i had 2 phones purchased from them.
Naf Dubai


----------



## DubaiTom (Nov 3, 2010)

Jane-dxb said:


> Gitex not sure about prices but I went there with my husband 2 years ago and prices were not at all exciting compared to usual online retail price.


I can confirm that. I've been there last year and not only was it annoying (all this 'sales' staff trying to aggressively sell you something) but the prices were also the same as in the shops. Will not go again.

Cheers,

Tom


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Oh - my work colleagues have been telling me how great GITEX is and you can even get bogof laptops! 

I was really looking forward to getting a great bargain on an ipad 2 this weekend but doesn't seem its worth the visit this weekend


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Gitex WAS great years back - in the same way as sales in the shops were. BUT the iPad 2 really is fab!! It's definitely worth getting.


----------



## M.A.K (Sep 14, 2011)

Geant was offering the basic 16GB WiFi model for 1799....


----------



## Macek (Jul 26, 2012)

Yup, unfortunatelly I think that nowadays is Gitex for shopping pretty expensive, please correct me if I am wrong...

btw: Is anything similar to groupon.ae?

Thank you!


----------

